# Nutrients in soil and water



## Garuda2520 (May 2, 2021)

Hello again 😊 Been thinking why my plants are growing very well, showing no signs of nutrient deficiencies (except floating plants that seems to be needing iron or nitrogen), but tests show most nutrients to be zero or close to zero;

No2 0
No3 0
Nh3/Nh4 0
Mg 0
Fe 0
Cu 0
Gh 8

Kalium and phosphates are plentiful.

The question is that is it possible that the nutrients in the soil don't read in water tests? I know some nutrients are insoluble, like iron. 

If so this could explain the deficiencies in floating plants, and goos growth of rooted plants.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Most of the nutrients is in the substrate possibly.


----------



## Garuda2520 (May 2, 2021)

mistergreen said:


> Most of the nutrients is in the substrate possibly.


So it is possible that the nutrients, like NO3 in the substrate do not show up in water tests?

That would make most of the water tests meaningless in walstad tank.. 

Basically only tests needed are ph / kh and gh, ammonia and nitrites during the fishless cycle.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Small amount is released into the water but the plants eat them up. From what I remember, in an established dirt tank, the readings were zero.


----------



## Garuda2520 (May 2, 2021)

mistergreen said:


> Small amount is released into the water but the plants eat them up. From what I remember, in an established dirt tank, the readings were zero.


That makes sense ☺


----------

